# [NetBeans] NetBeans Plattform Application Fragen



## dempsey (15. Apr 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

bislang habe ich wenig Modular gearbeitet aber das möchte ich mich jetzt ändern (möchte mich ja weiter entwickeln) und es geht darum. Ich habe nach dieser Anleitung meine Module Suite und mein einziges Module nachgebaut (also 1:1)

http://platform.netbeans.org/tutorials/nbm-quick-start.html#single

Ich hänge bei der Überschrift "Run the Application" im Moment. Ich klicke die rechte Maustaste auf meine Module Suite und klicke auf "Run" und eigentlich sollte nachdem Splashscreen die NetBeansumgebung starten und meine TopComponent anzeigen. Das ist leider bei mir nicht der Fall.

Bei mir sieht das Ergebnis so aus : 




Verwende NetBeans 8.0 und JDK 1.7

Ich habe in meiner TopComponent mal im Konstrukter einen Breakpoint reingemacht und reindebuggt aber er kommt erst gar nicht bis dort hin. Muss ich irgendwelche Porperties/Dependency's einstellen?

Wäre klasse wenn mir da einer mal helfen könnte


----------

